# Directions Around Houston, Tx



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, Houston area Outbackers......the mswalts are headed to Kemah this summer for our summer vacation. Will be coming into Houston on Route 290 from the northwest. What is the best route, towing a 40-foot, 13 1/2-foot tall fifth wheel to FM 2094 at League City to Kemah?

Give me the best route, not necessarily the fastest route. Ease of traffic, room to navigate,....you know. The route you would take.

Thanks in advance.

Mark


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We came from the north on I-45 and proceeded right through Houston on I-45 and then turned onto FM 518 toward Kemah. We just did that trip about 1 month ago and had no issues whatsoever. This was done towing our 36 ft Outback 5er. Where about are you staying in Kemah?


----------



## rmeyer (Sep 28, 2006)

This depends greatly on the day and time. Sunday morning you can pretty much go whatever route you want. Weekends and non-rush hour times:

290 to 610 south, almost immediately exit I10 east, then exit to I45 south right through downtown and on to the exit to Kemah.

Rush hour, spend the money to take the Sam Houston Tollway from 290 around to I45 south.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

CdnOutback said:


> We came from the north on I-45 and proceeded right through Houston on I-45 and then turned onto FM 518 toward Kemah. We just did that trip about 1 month ago and had no issues whatsoever. This was done towing our 36 ft Outback 5er. Where about are you staying in Kemah?


Have reservations at Marina Bay Resort on FM 2094. http://marinabayrvresort.com/

Will probably hit Houston at rush hour on a Friday. Oops! But can't avoid that time frame.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Mark,

If you hit Houston at rush hour on Friday you'll spend the whole weekend on the freeway. If you can, drop down to San Marcos over through Luling to Gonzales, pick up US 90 to Hy 6 the south to 45. Longer yes, but nicer drive and far less traffic.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

GlenninTexas said:


> Mark,
> 
> If you hit Houston at rush hour on Friday you'll spend the whole weekend on the freeway. If you can, drop down to San Marcos over through Luling to Gonzales, pick up US 90 to Hy 6 the south to 45. Longer yes, but nicer drive and far less traffic.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


X2 on this one....in this case the extra miles and time is much better.....very nice drive and sure will be better than setting on the freeway for hours on a Friday all the way to Kemah

Good Luck and Happy Camping.......Lynn

P.S. we live close to Kemah,hope you have a good time here on the coast.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We went through Houston at about 12 noon to 1 pm. So, I guess we were lucky. We stayed at Marina Bay as well. Not a bad place.... When we were there the wifi was lousy and someone wasn't cleaning up after their dogs. Everything else was good though.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I didn't realize until I posted this that I might be arriving in Houston at about rush hour. I will definitely make plans to avoid the area at that time.

I think I can leave later the day ahead and get a jump on my trip, overnight somewhere between here and there and hit Houston late morning, early afternoon on that Friday. If I can't get out earlier, I'll definitely consider the southern route.

Thanks, guys.

Any more suggestions?

Mark


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I live in Houston and I strongly advise you to avoid rush hours. No matter what route you take, towing a camper during rush hour is going to kill your transmission unless your tow vehicle has a transmission cooler with a thermostatically controlled electric fan to keep trannie fluid cool.

I'd stop at a picnic or rest area outside Houston to stretch my legs and have lunch/dinner to wait out rush hour.

Don't bother with the toll way either. It is not that better than going I45. They charge you an arm and a leg for the camper. The charge goes by the axles you have and I remember one time many years ago I towed a single axle popup camper on Beltway 8 toll road, I paid close to $4 per station. Passenger car toll was $1 then.

Take 290 to Loop 610 South. Going by Loop 610 is a lot less traffic than going by I45 through downtown Houston. Exit I45 south and head for League City.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Tangooutback said:


> I live in Houston and I strongly advise you to avoid rush hours. No matter what route you take, towing a camper during rush hour is going to kill your transmission unless your tow vehicle has a transmission cooler with a thermostatically controlled electric fan to keep trannie fluid cool.
> 
> I'd stop at a picnic or rest area outside Houston to stretch my legs and have lunch/dinner to wait out rush hour.
> 
> ...


X2. I live on the southside of Houston as well and would recommend this route. Avoid downtown and hit 290 to 610 South and stay there until I-45 South. The roads are very well marked and have good indications on them about which lane you need to be in ahead of time. Instead of taking 518 I would STRONGLY recommend going past 518 and taking the new bypass over NASA road 1. It is nice 4 lane divided highway they just completed and it takes you around the most congested parts of Clear Lake. HIGHLY HIGHLY recommend this route. NASA Rd 1 is what you'll eventually need to get on anyway to head to Kemah if you took 518 anyway.

Good luck and if you need anything at all on your journey down, PM me and I'll send you my cell number.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

TexanThompsons said:


> I live in Houston and I strongly advise you to avoid rush hours. No matter what route you take, towing a camper during rush hour is going to kill your transmission unless your tow vehicle has a transmission cooler with a thermostatically controlled electric fan to keep trannie fluid cool.
> 
> I'd stop at a picnic or rest area outside Houston to stretch my legs and have lunch/dinner to wait out rush hour.
> 
> ...


X2. I live on the southside of Houston as well and would recommend this route. Avoid downtown and hit 290 to 610 South and stay there until I-45 South. The roads are very well marked and have good indications on them about which lane you need to be in ahead of time. Instead of taking 518 I would STRONGLY recommend going past 518 and taking the new bypass over NASA road 1. It is nice 4 lane divided highway they just completed and it takes you around the most congested parts of Clear Lake. HIGHLY HIGHLY recommend this route. NASA Rd 1 is what you'll eventually need to get on anyway to head to Kemah if you took 518 anyway.

Good luck and if you need anything at all on your journey down, PM me and I'll send you my cell number.
[/quote]

I appreciate your input, but my directions say the RV resort is on Marina Bay Drive which is basically 518. Correct? I don't see anything in my directions that says I ever get on NASA Road. Is 518 an OK route to take?

Mark


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

You're right...I was in the middle of work and wasn't thinking...I was thinking of FM 2351. Use 518. I have taken my outback down that direction and its just fine. Its tight on 518 for a few miles until you get away from the freeway. Enjoy your stay and the offer holds...if you need anything while in town or getting to/from there, please don't hesitate to PM me and get my cell phone if you care for it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

TexanThompsons said:


> You're right...I was in the middle of work and wasn't thinking...I was thinking of FM 2351. Use 518. I have taken my outback down that direction and its just fine. Its tight on 518 for a few miles until you get away from the freeway. Enjoy your stay and the offer holds...if you need anything while in town or getting to/from there, please don't hesitate to PM me and get my cell phone if you care for it.


Will do. Thanks.

I'll give you a holler before we head that way!

Mark


----------

